# Underrated Villagers Appreciated Post - Post a photo of your favorite underrated villagers here



## cheezu (Apr 29, 2020)

I'll start with Peggy.
I wasn't really fully aware of her existence until I randomly opened a bunch of amiibo cards a few weeks ago and came across her.
I was just trying out the campsite and was drawn to her card so decided to invite her.
She's since then become my dreamie who will soon be moving to Tippervale.
I love her because:
1. I think pigs are super cool in real life
2. She has the most adorable facial expressions
3. Her face is so cute and it goes so well with the Peppy personality.

Post a photo of your favorite underrated villager here and tell me why you love them.
Let's keep this thread going!


----------



## kakuzu (Apr 29, 2020)

doc _!!!_ oh my gosh he's literally so cyute ,,,,, insane tht ppl dont seem fond of him ........ actual baby  his glasses and his lil smile n the way he says yaaaaaay every time you initiate conversation with him .......... please






Spoiler: more imgs. bc i keep taking them i love him


----------



## cheezu (Apr 29, 2020)

kakuzu said:


> doc _!!!_ oh my gosh he's literally so cyute ,,,,, insane tht ppl dont seem fond of him ........ actual baby  his glasses and his lil smile n the way he says yaaaaaay every time you initiate conversation with him .......... please
> 
> View attachment 250331
> 
> ...



Awww he's so adorable.
If I didn't love so many lazy villagers already, I might consider him.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 29, 2020)

hugh,,,,, I didn't know him but I found him while island hopping. Sadly I have too many lazy villagers and I passed on him, but I still think about him. Wahh why so many good lazy villagers!!

Look at him!! He has heterochromia before it was cool!! And such a pretty shade of blue..


----------



## ripley4O77 (Apr 29, 2020)

Boris!! I noticed he was on the lowest of lowest of popularity lists, and I don't see anyone ever mentioning him. :/ Interesting you talked about pigs, haha! I never knew him before, saw him on an island while looking for a new villager with Nook Miles Tickets and I fell in love! The Cranky villagers have always been my favorite, and I was looking for dark looking villagers for my island "Sedna Dark"! He was perfect! With his little boar tusks, and his expressions, he is the best, haha! Instantly became a new dreamie of mine!


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 29, 2020)

ripley4O77 said:


> Boris!! I noticed he was on the lowest of lowest of popularity lists, and I don't see anyone ever mentioning him. :/ Interesting you talked about pigs, haha! I never knew him before, saw him on an island while looking for a new villager with Nook Miles Tickets and I fell in love! The Cranky villagers have always been my favorite, and I was looking for dark looking villagers for my island "Sedna Dark"! He was perfect! With his little boar tusks, and his expressions, he is the best, haha! Instantly became a new dreamie of mine!


omg he is so cute i didn't know him!! lil boar!! ahhh I have too many crankies, why they all need to be so awesome... also this became a pig love thread


----------



## marea (Apr 29, 2020)

Olive is a recent favorite! She is so cute and sweet! I found her on a hybrids island too which was a nice bonus lol. I think people tend to prefer Maple when it comes to normal/sweet cubs, and Olive gets overlooked.


----------



## Meowria (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't know how underappreciated he's considered but here's my boy Sly
He was one of my first islanders in New Horizons and he kinda became a big bro type to my character. I really appreciate him(and well jock villagers in general) because he pushes me in real life to actually work out. I consider him my motivator to get my butt into shape.
Design wise he looks really cool as well.




(These are the words I live by btw)


----------



## Lucile (Apr 29, 2020)

I have only been playing for a few days and haven't met that many characters yet but I've seen a lot of pictures and videos and I truly yhink it's amazinf what they've done with this opus. While some characters frankly looked ugly in ACNL, or required a lot of imagination in order to be seen differently, I feel like they've enlightened the best of each villager in ACNH, making them even more unique and special and lovable. I used not lo like "big" characters such as bears, horses or cows and only have tiny squirrels and frogs in NL, but I've learned to appreciate them in NH ! I currently have Winnie in my town and I love her so much !
Also sorry for not posting any image, she's not my "favourite underrated" as I've only met 5 villagers so far


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 29, 2020)

The one and only moon rabbit Ruby!
Yeah she's literally the moon rabbit from folklore, and her house is supposed to be the moon.
Although I'm glad she's no terribly popular, I prefer not seeing my villagers on other islands.


----------



## Lucile (Apr 29, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> The one and only moon rabbit Ruby!
> Yeah she's literally the moon rabbit from folklore, and her house is supposed to be the moon.
> Although I'm glad she's no terribly popular, I prefer not seeing my villagers on other islands.



OMG that's why !!! I never realised it ! There's always so much to discover about each character I love it (T_T)


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 29, 2020)

Lucile said:


> OMG that's why !!! I never realised it ! There's always so much to discover about each character I love it (T_T)


She have been my #1 favorite best dreamy never leaving ever villager since I found her in Wild World haha.
Her name in Japanese is Luna, also a reference to her moon rabbit mythology.


Spoiler: Her House


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 29, 2020)

Moe is underrated! He was so different from other lazies back in newleaf. His pupils move around now which I think is a unique design feature and I looove it. His blue themed house is really pretty and I love his blue design. He's just an all round under appreciated villager


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 29, 2020)

My main man, TOM


----------



## demondays (Apr 29, 2020)

WINNIE oh my gosh I love her so much lol, my favorite horse villager of all time


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 29, 2020)

my BABY deirdre, oh gosh I love her and she's my absolute fav villager, I love her catchphrase 'whatevs' and she's like a best friend to me


 
(I also just think shes the cutest lol)





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255647949826080768


----------



## Mo Notony (Apr 29, 2020)

I also love Peggy! Sweetheart!
I adore Jambette, I don't care what anyone says--she's the bees' knees.
And Patty--she's my "moon cow"!  Also a sweetie.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2020)

I love Murphy! I got him as a random move-in expecting that I would want to kick him out asap, but I actually found that he’s adorable and so is his house! He’s a cranky cub, which is pretty cool imo


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 29, 2020)

Robot villagers are cool. Sprocket is cool. But you know what else Sprocket can be? Absolutely adorable. (And so can just about every villager but just let me ramble here)




I mean, look at this smile. It warms my heart everytime I see it. There is no equal smile in my book. (Except maybe Raymond's, but this bird may be the number 1 fave by this point) I would post more photos but I have...a lot. I'll just spare everyone instead aha.


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 29, 2020)

I love Canberra! I was watching some "ugliest villagers" video on Youtube the other day and she was on there and I got my feelings hurt on her behalf lol. I understand why people might not like her design but I think it fits her very well. And I love her "nuh-uh" catchphrase. I think her design and catchphrase are perfect for an uchi, too. She definitely gives me a "tough-but-protective older sister" vibe.





Canberra is a tomboy but she likes to get dressed up and do silly poses sometimes!







She's the only one of my villagers I ever see sitting on my playground equipment.


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 29, 2020)

peachmilke said:


> my BABY deirdre, oh gosh I love her and she's my absolute fav villager
> View attachment 250385View attachment 250386
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255647949826080768


I'm lucky to say she is my birthday buddy!


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 29, 2020)

Minimasher said:


> I'm lucky to say she is my birthday buddy!


I'm jealous! Happy early birthday too!!


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 29, 2020)

umeiko said:


> My main man, TOM


I LOVE HIM AND I WOULD DO ANYTHING FOR HIM.


----------



## sunchild (Apr 29, 2020)

pate and her uwu eyebrows deserve more love <3


----------



## Que (Apr 29, 2020)

wade. WADE. _*WADE!*_

I love Wade to the moon and back, he's literally a baby penguin, lazy, and he's ADORABLY SMALL look at him compared to Merengue and Tia ;-;

I can't help but say hi to him whenever I see him, I love him and don't understand why I don't see people wanting him so much


----------



## Alicia (Apr 29, 2020)

Moe and Tom are two of my favorites! Tom moves in tomorrow and Moe's been running around my island for a while now.
Really glad I got their amiibo cards when I did. I love this sweet little blue boy!


----------



## Figment (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't have any photos, but I love this thread. This is really giving me a good look at villagers I didn't even know existed.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 29, 2020)

Pashmina has really grown on me!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 29, 2020)

I absolutely love Frita! She's so cute and I love how she looks like she has chubby cheeks!


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 29, 2020)

no idea why he's low tier, someone fill me in


----------



## Lucky22 (Apr 29, 2020)

Biased here but Keaton!! Hes the closest thing to a paroot villager also love Eloise and axel!!


----------



## cylin (Apr 29, 2020)

Kody is my baby. I really like cubs and also any villagers with eyelids. I feel the design of eyelids gives them more expressions.


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 29, 2020)

More unpopular opinion than underrated but I have a soft spot for Tabby




She's just endearingly ugly I love her


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

I love Peggy she's adorable!


----------



## velour (Apr 29, 2020)

Gruff, he reminds me of a retired lead singer from a garage band. He was also one of my first villagers on the GameCube. Glad to have this cutie back.


----------



## Asarena (Apr 29, 2020)

Olaf was my first campsite visitor, and I didn't like that I had to take him at first, but now he's one of my favorites~


----------



## rse (Apr 29, 2020)

i saw benjamin on an ugly teir list the other day and jokes on them cause it made me fall in love w/ him even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hes pubby!!!!!!!   i love how sad his eyebrows make him. hes perfect. perfect and funky. and i love the lines on his face .............




alfonso is another underated fav of mine!! hes adorable!!
i actually had to pass him up on a nmt island a while back and i regret it cause i love how they made his oranges a bit softer in NH. i think most any "ugly" villager isnt even ugly anymore in NH cause the models look really seamless w/ the game!!! it brings a lot of these underdogs a bit more hope !!!


----------



## Alicia (Apr 29, 2020)

rse said:


> i saw benjamin on an ugly teir list the other day and jokes on them cause it made me fall in love w/ him even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hes pubby!!!!!!!   i love how sad his eyebrows make him. hes perfect. perfect and funky. and i love the lines on his face .............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benjamin and Alfonso are cute, Benjamin and I share a birthday! 
I never really thought Alfonso was ugly, he's one of my favorite alligators!


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/vhDvcEq

Who else would I say besides O'Hare? Hes way too underrated, like only a tier 4?? How??

Best bunny in the game hands down


----------



## Yasming (Apr 29, 2020)

I never had a favorite villager until I met Zell from Pocket Camp. From his tired/I don't care expression that I find so fitting with his Smug personality to his cute mismatched ears Zell is a villager I adore so much.


Chilling together by the beach.



Once I saw his house decor in this game it only made me love Zell more lol.



I woke him up one day and this is what he says, my heart melted. Zell deserves more recognition.


----------



## raqball (Apr 29, 2020)

Ribbot! I know he is a jock and people hate jocks but Ribbot is hilarious!


----------



## Noctis (Apr 29, 2020)

his first fishing tourney 




 during bunny day 




this is cole, the lazy bunny. at first I wasn't very happy about his appearance and was thinking of voiding him but he grew so much on me that well here we are. I love his tooth its what makes him special.​

*EDIT*: I can't believe I missed this in my screencaps. The most iconic thing he's said. Very memorial.


----------



## babybae (Apr 29, 2020)

Meowria said:


> I don't know how underappreciated he's considered but here's my boy Sly
> He was one of my first islanders in New Horizons and he kinda became a big bro type to my character. I really appreciate him(and well jock villagers in general) because he pushes me in real life to actually work out. I consider him my motivator to get my butt into shape.
> Design wise he looks really cool as well.
> 
> ...


omg sly was one of my first acnh villagers and i low-key miss him sometimes since he's moved. he really did have that big bro feeling! he was always naruto running around my island hehe. that's so lovely that he's inspired you to workout in real life too!


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 29, 2020)

Derwin is my favorite underrated villager that I own (I also love Grizzly but I don't have any screenshots of him because I don't have him yet). He's so nerdy and cute and his house is decorated like a park! I always try to get him new park-related decorations for his house, and he loves bugs so I make sure to load him up with those! I spoil him so much and I just wanna give him a ton of hugs.

I never see anyone talk about him which is sad because he's so cute and nerdy and I wish he got more appreciation (on another note, it also makes me sad that I always see stuff like "I voided Grizzly." like, I see that all of the time. It's crushing!)



Spoiler


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 29, 2020)

Pretty much all the birds are underrated!
There's Sparro, Anchovy and Jacob that I definitely think deserve more attention. They have such cute and interesting designs.
Robin, Twiggy, Piper and Midge too


----------



## Fey (Apr 29, 2020)

My girl KATT!

I know she’s actually gaining some interest now, but she’s been my favorite since stepping onto the Island. She does the tough girl with a heart of gold act perfectly, and I love her little snarky fangs!





Also SHEP—how is he not more popular?! He’s a really different breed of Smug, with a more laidback charm rather than the standoffish vibes I get from the others in that group.





And look how cute they are together:


Spoiler: Katt’s Birthday


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 29, 2020)

this is such a cute idea for a thread, i looked through all of it and have seen mentions of some adorable villagers i didn't really know about and others that i already really liked!!

my all time favorite villager is static and i feel like i've seen him mentioned a bit more recently, but i bought a custom made figurine of him on etsy in 2015 and definitely didn't see him mentioned anywhere back then. but he's so precious idk how you could say no to this adorable electric purple squirrel. i always make his catchphrase "pika" because that's his japanese catchphrase. he is a purple pikachu. i love him. here's a pocket camp screenshot because i don't have him in nh or have his card 




and a couple more:




my birthday buddy portia! i do not understand why i never see her mentioned. i'm pretty sure she's D tier and that is not fair. maybe i'm just more attached to her because of our shared birthday, but her house is gorgeous in both this game and NL, her default outfit in NH looks awesome on her, and she's a dalmatian, hello??



and finally, snake! i know most people don't like jocks, but _this _jock is a _pink ninja bunny named snake_. that's like, the exact formula for a perfect villager. he's the best.


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 29, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> this is such a cute idea for a thread, i looked through all of it and have seen mentions of some adorable villagers i didn't really know about and others that i already really liked!!
> 
> my all time favorite villager is static and i feel like i've seen him mentioned a bit more recently, but i bought a custom made figurine of him on etsy in 2015 and definitely didn't see him mentioned anywhere back then. but he's so precious idk how you could say no to this adorable electric purple squirrel. i always make his catchphrase "pika" because that's his japanese catchphrase. he is a purple pikachu. i love him. here's a pocket camp screenshot because i don't have him in nh or have his card
> View attachment 250488
> ...


Yes Static is the best! I have his amiibo at the moment so he can live on my NH island.I have Portia on my NL town at the moment and she is the sweetest. Snake is just an awesome unique looking villager who needs to be protected at all costs. I wish that I could give you Static but I would like to have him on my island and I don't time travel. Good luck with getting him in the future! I know you will


----------



## Meesha (Apr 29, 2020)

My emo grumpy horse friend, Roscoe! Love this grump


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 29, 2020)

Joey and Tutu....I like those duckies and bears.

And,I'll add this girl:




Katt the photogenic catt.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 29, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> this is such a cute idea for a thread, i looked through all of it and have seen mentions of some adorable villagers i didn't really know about and others that i already really liked!!
> 
> my all time favorite villager is static and i feel like i've seen him mentioned a bit more recently, but i bought a custom made figurine of him on etsy in 2015 and definitely didn't see him mentioned anywhere back then. but he's so precious idk how you could say no to this adorable electric purple squirrel. i always make his catchphrase "pika" because that's his japanese catchphrase. he is a purple pikachu. i love him. here's a pocket camp screenshot because i don't have him in nh or have his card
> View attachment 250488
> ...


Static is my favorite villager too!!!! I had to buy his amiibo bc he was a must in my island!! Also I love Snake, if I haven't fallen in love with Mac (my starter), he was going to be my chosen jock for the island!


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 29, 2020)

Minimasher said:


> Yes Static is the best! I have his amiibo at the moment so he can live on my NH island.I have Portia on my NL town at the moment and she is the sweetest. Snake is just an awesome unique looking villager who needs to be protected at all costs. I wish that I could give you Static but I would like to have him on my island and I don't time travel. Good luck with getting him in the future! I know you will


that's okay, don't worry about it! i'm actually not really in any rush since i've decided that for the time being i wanna cycle through lots of different villagers and let mine move when i feel like it's time for a change--the only exceptions are for any of the new villagers that i really like since they don't have amiibo cards, or any other big faves whose card i don't have like static. i also still play NL sometimes and have him permanently in one of my towns!


----------



## Alicia (Apr 29, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> this is such a cute idea for a thread, i looked through all of it and have seen mentions of some adorable villagers i didn't really know about and others that i already really liked!!
> 
> my all time favorite villager is static and i feel like i've seen him mentioned a bit more recently, but i bought a custom made figurine of him on etsy in 2015 and definitely didn't see him mentioned anywhere back then. but he's so precious idk how you could say no to this adorable electric purple squirrel. i always make his catchphrase "pika" because that's his japanese catchphrase. he is a purple pikachu. i love him. here's a pocket camp screenshot because i don't have him in nh or have his card
> View attachment 250488
> ...


I love Static! He was one of the villagers in my town back in the game cube days. I bought his amiibo card and have plans of moving him into my island soon! Can't wait for that cranky squirrel to be wandering around my island.


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 29, 2020)

Bianca is a TREASURE. I adore her so much!





Sylvana is just as cute as Poppy and deserves the same level of attention!





Ditto for Blaire!





June is probably my favorite bear cub and I adore this little cutie!





BIG Julia fan! She's a PEACOCK!






Maddie! One of the cutest dogs, in my opinion!





Last but DEFINITELY not least is Pippy! She's probably the least popular of all the peppy rabbits and I don't understand why because I adore her! She was one of my original six villagers in ACGC and when I ran into her on an island in New Horizons, I invited her straight away. If she wasn't the same personality as Bianca, I would probably keep her forever.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 29, 2020)

rse said:


> i saw benjamin on an ugly teir list the other day and jokes on them cause it made me fall in love w/ him even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hes pubby!!!!!!!   i love how sad his eyebrows make him. hes perfect. perfect and funky. and i love the lines on his face .............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG yes, I have finally found someone who agrees about Alfonso he is my baby and favourite villager. I'm obsessed :3

To also add to my post, I think Papi the horse is underrated as well. He's also one of my favourites. I find him so cute! Sorry I don't have any pictures.


----------



## Raz (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't have a picture of him yet, but...

BILL
IS 
THE 
BEST
BOY


----------



## Fey (Apr 30, 2020)

ayeeprill said:


> Bianca is a TREASURE. I adore her so much!



Agreed—I’m honestly surprised she isn’t at least A Tier! Seems like she ticks off all the boxes of being a popular villager.



> Sylvana is just as cute as Poppy and deserves the same level of attention!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only disagree in as far as I think they’re actually both cuter than Poppy. Not that she’s bad, but they just have nicer designs imo. Obviously that comes down to personal tastes, but I am confused why she’s considered leagues above them!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 30, 2020)

Most of the cats are super popular, but I hardly ever see Merry mentioned. I had her camping today and she's really cute.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 30, 2020)

Wow... some of these are such cuties!!! I wish I had more room for lazies as I love some of their designs so much.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 30, 2020)

These two cute squirrels need more love! So many cute normals, so it's easy to overlook Sylvana. Tasha just got that really mellow vibe that I found very endearing.




Also - how can a doctor villager wearing a mask not be in high demand right now? Raddle is an absolute beast and he's keeping my town free from viruses. Love him.


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2020)

My Tabby! I just love how she has a toilet in her house and it's surrounded by reading material. She once told me she was a "gamer girl" haha love her!!!


----------



## Classygirl (Apr 30, 2020)

Frita the French Fry/ Burger sheep she is yellow like Willow not sure her popularity either but Fruta was my first uchi villager og town New Leaf and I have her and Curlos the smug sheep in my NH town... Every time I see a villager's mention but there's a picture of Frita and she is my girl and Curlos is awesome for a smug ...Also shocked Bangle/Bianca Tigers in general get no love Bangle is adorable and peppy...those are usually popular traits. I love so many Alfonso and Kidd, Pashminasnd Fushia hoat and deer uchi girld and why oh why is Shep as someone said not more popular sheep dog not typical smug at all....Oh so many I love them all in there own ways and this won't be popular but I didn't like stitches or marshal not my cup of tea didn't get it cute cubs yes but kody over stitches and static over Marshall... Antonio and Lionel get love to oh vity folk and new leaf villagers wish I had captures but using my phone....The only villager I just didn't like much was Rocket and Hamphrey but won't say they are bad. I hate ratings esp when it translates to worth other than enjoyment. Why toss out a bottom tier villager I've seen some of the best be in that long bottom list and shoutout to Elmer the lazy horse. And why is Monique the Marilyn Monroe cat not more popular this and Portia really confuse me. Yay Frita and Curlos! I see Pietros name around never Curlos.


----------



## Celes (Apr 30, 2020)

Cube is the cutest! He's my all time favorite villager. I will always be glad to listen to him talk about the bugs in his walls lmao. Thankfully he's seems to be getting more attention in NH compared to NL.


----------



## NewHope (Apr 30, 2020)

I’m not sure how popular these guys are, but I don't hear them talked about often. So first up is Octavian. He’s probably moderately popular because he’s an octopus, but not compared to Marina and Zucker. But he’s grouchy and sweet and I adore him.

Then there is Lionel. He’s just clicked for some reason. Such a great smug!!

(sorry for bad cellphone pics. Too lazy to upload)


----------



## Keke (Apr 30, 2020)

Dont know how to add a picture from in game but this is my buddy Walker. I love him way more than I thought I would, he just makes me smile everytime. He always runs/flies around the Island and he says the funniest things. Such a cute guy! 
The only thing is that he has this muddy starter home since he was one of my first, so I might have to let him go at some point..


----------



## Bugs (Apr 30, 2020)

ripley4O77 said:


> Boris!! I noticed he was on the lowest of lowest of popularity lists, and I don't see anyone ever mentioning him. :/ Interesting you talked about pigs, haha! I never knew him before, saw him on an island while looking for a new villager with Nook Miles Tickets and I fell in love!



AHH! He's one of my dreamies!  I love his little tusks too, it's a shame his amiibo card is kinda on the pricey side

I really love Sterling, I've got his and Knox's card but Knox has gone to my boyfriend's town for now so we have a bit of variety each 





Also here's a bonus cutie, Cube


Spoiler: Cutie inside






Yes he walked into the dump by himself, I walked over and found him in there so had to take a picture hahaha


----------



## Globes216 (Apr 30, 2020)

theravenboys said:


> I love Canberra! I was watching some "ugliest villagers" video on Youtube the other day and she was on there and I got my feelings hurt on her behalf lol. I understand why people might not like her design but I think it fits her very well. And I love her "nuh-uh" catchphrase. I think her design and catchphrase are perfect for an uchi, too. She definitely gives me a "tough-but-protective older sister" vibe.
> 
> View attachment 250394
> 
> ...



Yesss. I love Canberra too! shes my favourite uchi type. I think shes adorable


----------



## Believe (Apr 30, 2020)

Did someone ask about my child?


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 30, 2020)

My boi. I took this picture a while back during the cherry blossoms and it is still so cute to me. Lobo is underappreciated in my opinion (I know he's a wolf and they're all decently popular) and he's probably the least popular among the male cranky wolves. He's always so sweet to me and I always catch him in his little glasses reading a book. I love him so much.


----------



## Ayarii (Apr 30, 2020)

Showing some love for Chester got him as one of my first villagers and i love him so much he's adorable


----------



## petaI (Apr 30, 2020)

melba! also olive but i don't have any pics of her yet


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 30, 2020)

Globes216 said:


> Yesss. I love Canberra too! shes my favourite uchi type. I think shes adorable



I'm so glad to see someone else loves her! She really is adorable, I actually love her facial expression and eyebrows so much. I initially met her in New Leaf when she moved right into my front yard and I was so annoyed. Then I got doubly annoyed when I went to her house after she got moved in and saw that (at the time, at least) I didn't think she was cute. But I guess because her house was so close to mine, every time I was near my house and she was out walking around I'd see her nearby and I started talking to her a lot and realized I really loved her personality (she was my first uchi) and she was very adorable too! She became one of my favorite villagers in my NL town. Then when I started NH, I was so excited to see she was my starter uchi! I think I've said this in another post, but it really felt like Canberra and I left our NL town and went on an island adventure together!


----------



## hikaricities (Apr 30, 2020)

i'm loving this thread!!!i am also a frita enthusiast and happy to see others on her as well! i just love her design so much. her home is super cool and i love how she feels more chill (to me at least) than other uchis


also really love felicity but I'm not sure if she's underrated... i do know there are more popular cats out there though :0


Spoiler








didn't have any photos of him and i recently replaced him with Bam (which I lowkey regret... may scan him back because i miss him!) but i love Flip! He really grew on me and i wish he had more love!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 30, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> The one and only moon rabbit Ruby!
> Yeah she's literally the moon rabbit from folklore, and her house is supposed to be the moon.
> Although I'm glad she's no terribly popular, I prefer not seeing my villagers on other islands.




hold up? villagers will say something that is specific to just them???


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 30, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> hold up? villagers will say something that is specific to just them???



I've only had it happen with Ruby, haven't seen anyone else with personal dialouge, Ruby have talked about the moon many times, yet none of my other nor previous peppies have.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 30, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> I've only had it happen with Ruby, haven't seen anyone else with personal dialouge, Ruby have talked about the moon many times, yet none of my other nor previous peppies have.


that's interesting! she's special huh? that's cute. let me ask my friend who has her.
my sister has coco and i'd assume she'd somewhat have a different dialogue as well.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 30, 2020)

this thread is so wholesome ;w; I don’t have either in my town but I’ve always thought Gayle and Stella deserved more love! both are so kind and sweet yet people pay them barely any attention and it makes me so sad - tbh all of the gators and sheep are criminally unappreciated and deserve all the love in the world <3


----------



## Lilette (Apr 30, 2020)

I’m gonna go with two of my best girls. Bitty is super unappreciated and has been since PG. 

Second is def Megan. She and Cyd are immensely unpopular compared to the other newcomers.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



ForgottenT said:


> I've only had it happen with Ruby, haven't seen anyone else with personal dialouge, Ruby have talked about the moon many times, yet none of my other nor previous peppies have.



Might be a Peppy bunny thing. Chrissy talks about the moon constantly!


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 30, 2020)

Bugs said:


> AHH! He's one of my dreamies!  I love his little tusks too, it's a shame his amiibo card is kinda on the pricey side
> 
> I really love Sterling, I've got his and Knox's card but Knox has gone to my boyfriend's town for now so we have a bit of variety each
> 
> ...


Sterling is so cool!! The one thing that makes me sad about him is the way they changed his house in NH imo, it's like an elegant castle in NL and then in NH it looks like he lives in a dungeon  It made me so disappointed when I saw a screenshot of it. His design is so awesome still though!


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 30, 2020)

Lilette said:


> View attachment 250604View attachment 250607
> 
> I’m gonna go with two of my best girls. Bitty is super unappreciated and has been since PG.
> 
> ...


Interesting, guess all species have different dialouge maybe.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 30, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> hold up? villagers will say something that is specific to just them???





Lilette said:


> Might be a Peppy bunny thing. Chrissy talks about the moon constantly!



Sorry to disappoint you both but sadly, if that "just call me moon rabbit" dialogue was preceded by something like "did you know the moon is about 235,000 miles away from earth? i'm gonna walk along the (island name) shore until i've walked that far!" then it's not Ruby-specific or even peppy bunny specific. I have Peanut and she's said that several times and when I had Puddles she said it too  The rabbit part is just filled in with the villager's species, so Peanut says just call me moon squirrel and Puddles would say just call me moon frog. It's adorable to see Ruby say it though.


----------



## Lovi (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Campy (Apr 30, 2020)

Keke said:


> Dont know how to add a picture from in game but this is my buddy Walker. I love him way more than I thought I would, he just makes me smile everytime. He always runs/flies around the Island and he says the funniest things. Such a cute guy!
> The only thing is that he has this muddy starter home since he was one of my first, so I might have to let him go at some point..
> 
> 
> ...



Yeees, another Walker lover! I love that little guy. ❤


----------



## Syndra (Apr 30, 2020)

definitely the lesser-loved among lazy cats, but moe's been my favourite since city folk :,)


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 30, 2020)

Syndra said:


> View attachment 250615
> definitely the lesser-loved among lazy cats, but moe's been my favourite since city folk :,)


Yay! Another Moe fan! I also love him as he sent me a valentine's card in NL with roses. 
Have you realised he is a bit different in New Horizons? He has less individuality and it's heartbreaking to some extent. This is the same for many of the villagers.


----------



## Globes216 (Apr 30, 2020)

Believe said:


> Did someone ask about my child?



Prince <3 my favourite villager


----------



## cheezu (Apr 30, 2020)

I love Prince, Wade, Doc and Moe...
If only I could allow myself to have more lazies.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 30, 2020)

I love all my villagers and think all of them, besides Zucker and Apollo, are underrated (Sterling, Hazel, and Gala being someones I would post pictures of if I weren't lazy) but I'll devote my post to Pinky the Peppy Bear. I never see much of her and wish I did. She definitely fits the Peppy design best/overall for me, next to Rosie.

Plus I'm a sucker for the female bears (Megan ily2), and dang she's like a cute big teddy bear.  ❤ ❤ ❤ 
Plus I had her in my GCN AC town when I was a kid so I'm probably just being bias.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 30, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> I love all my villagers and think all of them, besides Zucker and Apollo, are underrated (Sterling, Hazel, and Gala being someones I would post pictures of if I weren't lazy) but I'll devote my post to Pinky the Peppy Bear. I never see much of her and wish I did. She definitely fits the Peppy design best/overall for me, next to Rosie.
> 
> Plus I'm a sucker for the female bears (Megan ily2), and dang she's like a cute big teddy bear.  ❤ ❤ ❤
> Plus I had her in my GCN AC town when I was a kid so I'm probably just being bias.
> View attachment 250616


omg, pinky!! i have never understood why she isn't appreciated more tbh, i mean how much cuter can you get than a _pink panda_?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 30, 2020)

Just found out about her recently, but I really like Vivian’s design. Had Whitney, Diana, and Judy as options for my snooty slot, but then my brother got Whitney, already had Diana in NL, and Judy prices are insane so I decided to look for her. Sadly not too much people sell her, but was lucky enough that she showed up in my campsite while I was cycling Lily out for someone. She didn’t look as good before, but with the game allowing villagers to wear dresses now, she looks so much better than before.
Definitely deserves more attention than she does.


Spoiler


----------



## dragonair (Apr 30, 2020)

Just saw a thread for her which made me think of this thread but: Pecan. She was my first snooty in my very first New Leaf town and I find her absolutely adorable. I wish she was a little higher in popularity, she's really quite cute.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 30, 2020)

Sally, it's so sad that she's underrated.
She's been my favorite for years (even when her name was 'Hazel').



Spoiler: Sally pictures












And I think she's just as cute as Poppy, I have both in my town and I like dressing them up as twins.



Claude the rabbit is another, he's not in my NH town yet but I have him in the GC version and 3DS version.

Others are Hazel, Ricky, Bonbon, Caroline, Sylvana, Cally, Tasha, All mice villagers, O'Hare, Ruby and many more.


----------



## dragonair (Apr 30, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Sally, it's so sad that she's underrated.
> She's been my favorite for years (even when her name was 'Hazel').
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love Sally! She was another one of my original villagers in New Leaf and she's so precious. TT v TT That screenshot is beyond adorable aaaaa


----------



## mushymushroom (Apr 30, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I'll start with Peggy.
> I wasn't really fully aware of her existence until I randomly opened a bunch of amiibo cards a few weeks ago and came across her.
> I was just trying out the campsite and was drawn to her card so decided to invite her.
> She's since then become my dreamie who will soon be moving to Tippervale.
> ...



she is cute!! idk if my villager is in the acnh list but i think chow is so so SOO underrated. he’s like your sweet elderly neighbour and he was also so nice to me ;((sadly he moved out and I want him back as soon as I buy acnh 



	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



AccfSally said:


> Sally, it's so sad that she's underrated.
> She's been my favorite for years (even when her name was 'Hazel').
> 
> 
> ...



oh i used to have sally!! you know for so long i thought she was a cat...


----------



## Fey (Apr 30, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> hold up? villagers will say something that is specific to just them???



Not as far as I know, sadly. 

With the moon dialogue specifically I can confirm all peppies can say this. They’ll mention they’re the “moon x” (insert name of species for x) It just happens to work particularly well for Ruby.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 30, 2020)

Papi, just look at him!  An actual angel, plus he's super unique! The only okapi in the game <3
(not my picture as he's not on my island... YET)


----------



## cheezu (Apr 30, 2020)

mushymushroom said:


> she is cute!! idk if my villager is in the acnh list but i think chow is so so SOO underrated. he’s like your sweet elderly neighbour and he was also so nice to me ;((sadly he moved out and I want him back as soon as I buy acnh View attachment 250623
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020
> 
> ...


 All the villagers are making a comeback minus the Sanrio and Splatoon/Link Crossovers (not sure if these will be added in later updates though).


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Apr 30, 2020)

Derwin! I saw him mentioned on one of the previous pages, so I am glad there are others who also love him. He just so sweet and nerdy, with his little glasses and him being a duck.

I also love Buck, a green horse! Really into sports, but I am getting to know him better and his dialogue actually becomes more varied and sweet.

Both of them are villagers I only just encountered in NH. In WW, my favourites were Agent S and Static, hope to find them again some day in this game. I would love to have Papi as well, and I believe he is not that popular either.

EDIT: I see Papi was just mentioned


----------



## usukifrenzy (Apr 30, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Sally, it's so sad that she's underrated.
> She's been my favorite for years (even when her name was 'Hazel').
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know Sally was not that popular. She and Caroline are part of my favourites, they're so adorable!


----------



## Lars (Apr 30, 2020)

Biff.

I believe this guy isn't particularly liked among players ( not that they dislike or hate him, but just don't like him or want him in their town )
I have been playing this game since New Leaf, and he was one of my starter villager. ( and also islander )

( and sure it was weird for me at first that they changed his color from a dark brown to more of a dark red-ish color. but i'm fine with it now a day later )


----------



## acnh.eclipse (Apr 30, 2020)

Vesta, Vesta Vesta Vesta Vesta Vesta


----------



## serenityyy.e (Apr 30, 2020)

Prince! Hes honestly so sweet and rlly cute it my opinion <3


----------



## alpacac (Apr 30, 2020)

Tammi and I are a bunch of weirdos together :') She looks unassumingly cute from the back and you turn around to see her spunky full bangs, eyelashes and dragon sports jacket. I love it.


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

Syndra said:


> View attachment 250615
> definitely the lesser-loved among lazy cats, but moe's been my favourite since city folk :,)



i adore moe. i had him in new leaf and he was such a sweetheart <33


----------



## Framfrais (Apr 30, 2020)

Broccolo is a fun little mouse, he was one of my first villagers and when the day came when he asked me to leave, I just could not let him go!
We've been great friends ever since. I like how his eyes light up when I give him a gift, he's such a lovable doofus!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 30, 2020)

Well, Velma of course! Bottom of the tier lists and top in my heart!


----------



## 0kamu0 (Apr 30, 2020)

I think bud is really underrated. He's got pink sunglasses, that should be top tier


----------



## bluetortis26 (Apr 30, 2020)

My favorite underrated villager has to be Rooney! He is just so adorable.


----------



## telluric (Apr 30, 2020)

I dont see many people post about him but Roscoe is my favourite boy <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2020)

Raddle Animal Crossing...I love u

I love it when his eyes go purple when surprised, I don't see Raddle being talked about all that much
He was far more prepared than us during this virus outbreak too, making him BIG BRAINED


----------



## marieheiwa (Apr 30, 2020)

BISKIT.





reasons why:

he was my best friend in original gamecube. we are CHILDHOOD FRIENDS.
he’s extremely cute. dogs are great and he’s a really cute one
he’s a lot like stitches visually except less over the top so i don’t get why he’s not more popular
the shirt they gave him in NH is absolutely perfect
HIS LITTLE GREEN PAW PADS!
dawg?
lazy best personality
i could go on but i’ll spare you!


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 30, 2020)

Rudy!!
I just love his sweet little face! He plays instead of working out, and the jock dialogue honestly is wayy more tolerable coming out of his mouth. He's just a simple, happy lil cat, and I hardly ever see him mentioned! One of the cutest cats in the game, and I also have Raymond haha.
His house is also adorable- like a green little kid's room with a train set in the middle.


**NOTE: I do have Rudy on my island, but these screenshots are not mine- I found them in google because I couldn't get my own photos to upload off my switch lol


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 30, 2020)

I tHInK cHOpS IS GrEAt aND I wOn'T ApOLOgIsE fOR iT 

Everyone hates him, but look at how much personality he has- he's so regal & I just think he looks like a character from a murder mystery story









I love this smug boi


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 30, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> The one and only moon rabbit Ruby!
> Yeah she's literally the moon rabbit from folklore, and her house is supposed to be the moon.
> Although I'm glad she's no terribly popular, I prefer not seeing my villagers on other islands.


i literally adore ruby so im really glad to see her here!


----------



## Airen (Apr 30, 2020)

Keke said:


> Dont know how to add a picture from in game but this is my buddy Walker. I love him way more than I thought I would, he just makes me smile everytime. He always runs/flies around the Island and he says the funniest things. Such a cute guy!
> The only thing is that he has this muddy starter home since he was one of my first, so I might have to let him go at some point.


Aww yes, my Walker boy! He's so cute! I'm probably going to let him go as well since I don't want two lazies and he has the lazy starter home.


----------



## Mayor Mae (Apr 30, 2020)

Lucky22 said:


> Biased here but Keaton!! Hes the closest thing to a paroot villager also love Eloise and axel!!



isn’t Keaton amazing?! he’s my favorite AC villager!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 30, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> View attachment 250715
> 
> Well, Velma of course! Bottom of the tier lists and top in my heart!


OMG Velma!
I recently invited her to my campsite via amiibo.
I honestly had no idea she was a snooty (I though uchi all this time). I find the fact that she's snooty all the more adorable.


----------



## juneau (Apr 30, 2020)

marieheiwa said:


> he’s a lot like stitches visually except less over the top so i don’t get why he’s not more popular


I've always wondered this too! I understand the appeal of a teddy bear over teddy-dog, but he's still cute and has the same 'gimmick'!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 30, 2020)

Hoosker said:


> Rudy!!
> I just love his sweet little face! He plays instead of working out, and the jock dialogue honestly is wayy more tolerable coming out of his mouth. He's just a simple, happy lil cat, and I hardly ever see him mentioned! One of the cutest cats in the game, and I also have Raymond haha.
> His house is also adorable- like a green little kid's room with a train set in the middle.
> 
> ...


Awww... I had Rudy back in New Leaf.
I remember he was quite popular back then but don't see him mentioned anymore.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 30, 2020)

cheezu said:


> OMG Velma!
> I recently invited her to my campsite via amiibo.
> I honestly had no idea she was a snooty (I though uchi all this time). I find the fact that she's snooty all the more adorable.



The best thing is that I am seeing more and more people start to like her!


----------



## Spunki (Apr 30, 2020)

bluetortis26 said:


> My favorite underrated villager has to be Rooney! He is just so adorable.



Ikr?

Imagine not liking any of those cuties.











I love them all to bits and can’t imagine letting them go anytime soon.


----------



## hallejulia (Apr 30, 2020)

I feel like I'm one of three people in the world who don't hate Quillson.


----------



## twisty (Apr 30, 2020)

Imagine beefing with Ursula...I mean come on she already has anxiety.


----------



## Strudel_Noodel (Apr 30, 2020)

Not going to lie, when I found out who she was, I didn't want Alli to come to my island. I spent the first week ignoring her entirely. Then I actually talked to her and found she was actually very nice. She reminds me of one of those aunties you don't have a good first impression of, only to actually find out she's very sweet once you get to know her.

Out of all the villagers, she's the one who's given me the best gifts. She's the only one who gave me flooring as opposed to the usual sweater gift I usually obtain. So yes, she's a case of an unappreciated villager I should've given a chance from the get go.


----------



## Galactic Fork (Apr 30, 2020)

Gaston!  




The angry little hermit bunny.  Living in a falling apart shack with cardboard furniture!  
In the older games he had mad scientist furniture.  His plans for world domination must've failed, leaving him destitute...
I'll help you back on your feet gaston!


----------



## Sloom (Apr 30, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> The one and only moon rabbit Ruby!
> Yeah she's literally the moon rabbit from folklore, and her house is supposed to be the moon.
> Although I'm glad she's no terribly popular, I prefer not seeing my villagers on other islands.



oh my god, is that line of dialogue specific to Ruby? she said that exact same thing to me yesterday!
I love her too, of course. and her moon rabbit origins are why I love her so much and invited her into my galaxy-esque themed island


----------



## futuristicsalad (Apr 30, 2020)

hallejulia said:


> I feel like I'm one of three people in the world who don't hate Quillson.
> View attachment 250910


I actually wanted to tell this little story I had when I had Quillson in my New Leaf town: My in-game character always wore an eyepatch and he would always ask if my eye was okay because I was wearing it. Even if it was really a fashion thing, he still let me know that he cared about me and was concerned about it. This actually really struck me, because when I was very young the doctor found a cataract in my eye, which required surgery to remove it and led me to always needing glasses (and also having to wear an eyepatch for a few years). I know any other villager who has the same personality as Quillson could very well say the same thing as well, but Quillson showing concern for me about something that does affect me in the real world has stuck with me to this day and he will always be one of my favorites for that reason.

This little duck really warmed up to me and I am very happy to see Quillson getting some love. To me, he really deserves it.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 30, 2020)

Sloom said:


> oh my god, is that line of dialogue specific to Ruby? she said that exact same thing to me yesterday!
> I love her too, of course. and her moon rabbit origins are why I love her so much and invited her into my galaxy-esque themed island


Apparently other Peppies have that dialouge too, although only Ruby have actually said it to me, and she've said it multiple times, and I got 3 Peppies and Ruby is my most recent one haha.


----------



## lemondrop (Apr 30, 2020)

Galactic Fork said:


> Gaston!
> 
> View attachment 250917
> The angry little hermit bunny.  Living in a falling apart shack with cardboard furniture!
> ...



Gaston's house is honestly hilarious, I wasn't hyped up about having him as a random move-in but seeing his house made it all worth it. 



Sloom said:


> oh my god, is that line of dialogue specific to Ruby? she said that exact same thing to me yesterday!
> I love her too, of course. and her moon rabbit origins are why I love her so much and invited her into my galaxy-esque themed island


The dialogue in this game seems to have a variable phrase where the villager will refer to their species name. So the dialogue is "Just call me Moon [Species]!" which Ruby substitutes with "rabbit".  You're right though, she is based on the moon rabbit- her Japanese name is even "Luna"- so that dialogue is perfect for her.


----------



## futuristicsalad (Apr 30, 2020)

For my own contribution, I would like to share a recent favorite of mine: Shep! I had never even known about his existence until I saw him as my first camper on my island and I freaking love him. A conversation with him is never boring and he's such a joy to have. I don't see him getting talked about a whole lot though, so I'm happy to share!


----------



## ripley4O77 (Apr 30, 2020)

raqball said:


> Ribbot! I know he is a jock and people hate jocks but Ribbot is hilarious!
> 
> View attachment 250457


I always like the jogs! They say the most hilarious things! XD Ribbot is god tier for sure!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Lovi said:


> View attachment 250613​


He is one of my two OG ACNH villagers! I never knew him before but he is one of the best for sure!! I hope my house can be as swoll as his muscles one day!


----------



## tolisamarie (May 1, 2020)

I love all my bear cubs, but my favourite is Pudge! He sings, he gets the "zoomies" and runs around, he's unbelievably sweet, and no one ever mentions Pudge. He's one of those poor villagers at the bottom of the tiers.


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2020)

I've already suggested Tabby but here are some honorable mentions

Chops - The dude is wicked cool and has tons of style. I love his little mustache and his hair is fine asf

Katt - as an avid anime watcher I know how to spot best girl. Fangs are a dead giveaway almost everytime and Katt rocks them like nobodies business. She's got a beautiful fur color and her eyes are gorgeous.

Rodeo - This dude is sick! He honestly scares the hell out of me but that weirdly makes me more drawned to him.

Elvis - I'm also an avid RPG and MMO player and this dude definitely rocks the medieval king. The war scarred face along with kind hearted demeanor of a leader make for an awesome villager!


----------



## tonkuri (May 1, 2020)

static!! i had him in wild world years ago


----------



## BluebearL (May 1, 2020)

There are so many underrated villagers that I love so this is hard! I have to say though that for all the hype for the other newbies Megan is severely underrated, she’s super cute and reminds me of build a bear!




she’s also incredibly sweet and waters all of my flowers


----------



## raqball (May 1, 2020)

ripley4O77 said:


> XD Ribbot is god tier for sure



He cracks me up... Since most want one of each personality type and have a jock even it they don't like them, I am surprised Ribbot is not super popular... He is easily one of my favorites and says the most hilarious things.. He also sends funny mail...

Today he sold me a knit cap and here was his response.. "FINALLY sold it"

LOL


----------



## cheezu (May 1, 2020)

Ribbot is so cool! A robot frog.
From what I gather, none of the frog villagers are all too popular besides Lily.
I personally love Tad and Henry.


----------



## usukifrenzy (May 1, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> There are so many underrated villagers that I love so this is hard! I have to say though that for all the hype for the other newbies Megan is severely underrated, she’s super cute and reminds me of build a bear!
> View attachment 251153View attachment 251154she’s also incredibly sweet and waters all of my flowers


I agree!! Megan is sooooo cute, it makes me so sad to see she's like the least favourite out of all the new villagers introduced. I also love it when she pouts


----------



## ElenaSmiles (May 1, 2020)

Carmen is so precious.


----------



## victoriae350 (May 1, 2020)

I was lucky. When I went to find the first three mystery island villagers, I found Walker, Sydney and Audie back to back! Audie is currently being held by someone while I get my mess together, and Walker is sadly gone! (I miss him) But NOTHING will ever convince me to get rid of Sydney! Whenever she sings, I wanna give her a hug!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 1, 2020)

Aurora used to be underrated but I see her get more love now. I don’t care. Best friends since Gamecube days so posting a picture of her anyway, b-b-baby!


----------



## CaramelCookie (May 1, 2020)

Annalise! Her color scheme is so pretty ♪
She looks great in glasses too


----------



## mitsuko- (May 1, 2020)

Nate! He’s such a sweet and chill bear. I invited him from one of the islands because I loved his design, but his personality just adds to his character. He always sends me cute letters with gifts! I’ve seen people hate on him because of his unibrow but I think that just adds to his lazy attitude.


----------



## Lovi (May 2, 2020)




----------



## CrankyCupcake (May 2, 2020)

Claude talks about the bugs in his house all the time. But he's a discerning bug lover. He doesn't let them take advantage of him!  
I love him so much. He makes me smile every time I talk to him. Claude and Raymond (so different in terms of personality and popularity) are the two residents I want to stay with me for ever.


----------



## cheezu (May 2, 2020)

Yaaau! So glad to still see this going.
I think Annalise looks like Reneigh's sister.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 2, 2020)

CaramelCookie said:


> Annalise! Her color scheme is so pretty ♪
> She looks great in glasses too


So glad to see Annalise get love! I always loved her. She was one of the cool island villagers in Gamecube!


----------



## ayeeprill (May 2, 2020)

My favorite underrated girl just moved in!


Sylvana is love, Sylvana is life.


----------



## Kyneria (May 3, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> Aurora used to be underrated but I see her get more love now. I don’t care. Best friends since Gamecube days so posting a picture of her anyway, b-b-baby!View attachment 251584


YOU CAN'T IMAGINE HOW MUCH I LOVED THAT PENGUING AS A CHILD! She was one of my starters in WW and omg I never let her leave, such a kind soul ;A;. She helped me through so much, it may sound silly but it always put a smile on my face seeing this tiny penguin just walking around always happy to have a little chat with me, I'm so glad she's getting the attention she deserves! I'm actually going to get/ make her amiibo only to be able to have her around (maybe from time to time since I enjoy having new villagers, something I didn't do as a child because I was scared whenever my villagers left). She's such a sweetheart ;A;


----------



## Edge (May 3, 2020)

Lucky22 said:


> Biased here but Keaton!! Hes the closest thing to a paroot villager also love Eloise and axel!!


Keaton was my first campsite villager, and he really grew on me. When he asked to move I quickly changed his mind.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 3, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> YOU CAN'T IMAGINE HOW MUCH I LOVED THAT PENGUING AS A CHILD! She was one of my starters in WW and omg I never let her leave, such a kind soul ;A;. She helped me through so much, it may sound silly but it always put a smile on my face seeing this tiny penguin just walking around always happy to have a little chat with me, I'm so glad she's getting the attention she deserves! I'm actually going to get/ make her amiibo only to be able to have her around (maybe from time to time since I enjoy having new villagers, something I didn't do as a child because I was scared whenever my villagers left). She's such a sweetheart ;A;


She was that same best friend for me in my Gamecube town! I have her amiibo so I always can have her. Queenie and Jane the gorilla were the complete opposite of a friend to me, however lol


----------



## Kyneria (May 3, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> She was that same best friend for me in my Gamecube town! I have her amiibo so I always can have her. Queenie and Jane the gorilla were the complete opposite of a friend to me, however lol


I had Eloise in my town, and I remember hitting her with the net whenever she made Aurora sad (which was actually kind of common). Like _how dare you make the best person here sad, you monster, now suffer_


----------



## Blueskyy (May 3, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> I had Eloise in my town, and I remember hitting her with the net whenever she made Aurora sad (which was actually kind of common). Like _how dare you make the best person here sad, you monster, now suffer_


Haha same! I remember Queenie somehow finding her way into many pitfalls!


----------



## naranjita (May 3, 2020)

megan is just adorable! she showed up in my campsite one day and I knew she had to be part of my island the moment I saw her. every time I see how big she is compared to my islander it makes me want to hug her haha


----------



## reallylovesquids (May 3, 2020)

i adore gonzo! he's my favorite local grandpa, i actually met him on my girlfriend's island and came to love him. i was so sad when he moved away (i didn't have space to take him at the time) but i managed to adopt him for free the other day! he showed up on my island looking like this LMAO


----------



## naranjita (May 3, 2020)

reallylovesquids said:


> i adore gonzo! he's my favorite local grandpa, i actually met him on my girlfriend's island and came to love him. i was so sad when he moved away (i didn't have space to take him at the time) but i managed to adopt him for free the other day! he showed up on my island looking like this LMAO


oh man, I have gonzo too!! I didn't care much for him at first but I kept seeing him studying nature and I ended up falling in love with him :')


Spoiler: good boi appreciating nature


----------



## Spunki (May 3, 2020)

Lol at that custom made shirt. For a moment I thought that was his standard outfit.


----------



## reallylovesquids (May 3, 2020)

naranjita said:


> oh man, I have gonzo too!! I didn't care much for him at first but I kept seeing him studying nature and I ended up falling in love with him :')
> 
> 
> Spoiler: good boi appreciating nature
> ...



so cute omg!! i'm glad he appreciates nature on your island as much as he does on mine, i just caught him at the museum ^^


----------



## Leeloo55 (May 3, 2020)

Drago was my best friend in ACNL, and I was looking forward to having him be my lazy villager. I had the amiibo card ready for the day I unlocked the campsite capability. 

But my two daughters also play, and one of them kicked Drago off of her island in the very early days. When I finally used his amiibo card, I got the answering machine message about him being too busy moving to visit me. It happens every time I’ve tried. In the meantime, I’ve had other villagers leave and at least one day passes with their old plot being empty, until I put someone else in. I haven’t waited many days for some other random to move in, and maybe that’s what I should do to get Drago back out of his void purgatory! Or maybe he’s waiting to move into my other daughter’s town, but since she’s pretty young, she gets distracted often and doesn’t play ACNH regularly enough to put in new house lots & find out...

It’s disappointing that I may not get to have him ever again!

(This isn’t my image because I can’t have him anymore...)


----------



## Sid (May 3, 2020)

Noctis said:


> his first fishing tourney
> View attachment 250454
> 
> during bunny day
> ...



cole is my favorite... more than fauna or merengue who I also have.


----------



## cheezu (May 3, 2020)

Leeloo55 said:


> Drago was my best friend in ACNL, and I was looking forward to having him be my lazy villager. I had the amiibo card ready for the day I unlocked the campsite capability.
> 
> But my two daughters also play, and one of them kicked Drago off of her island in the very early days. When I finally used his amiibo card, I got the answering machine message about him being too busy moving to visit me. It happens every time I’ve tried. In the meantime, I’ve had other villagers leave and at least one day passes with their old plot being empty, until I put someone else in. I haven’t waited many days for some other random to move in, and maybe that’s what I should do to get Drago back out of his void purgatory! Or maybe he’s waiting to move into my other daughter’s town, but since she’s pretty young, she gets distracted often and doesn’t play ACNH regularly enough to put in new house lots & find out...
> 
> ...


Oh wow... That's very unfortunate.
It sounds like it could be a possible glitch.


----------



## Leeloo55 (May 3, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Oh wow... That's very unfortunate.
> It sounds like it could be a possible glitch.



It’s absolute glitch-city in ACNH these days!

Today, my older daughter offered to bring him back into her game using the amiibo card because he’ll still come back to her (?!?), and then she’ll use an amiibo to get him back into boxes. At that point, I’ll try to recruit him to my island. It’s my last idea!

Edit: now I REALLY love this thread, because thinking about my Drago glitch spurred my daughter & I into action, and my girl did all the steps to bring him back to her town & kick him out into boxes, and this time I was there to invite him to my island, so now I have him! It’s funny how something small in this game can make you so, so giddy! 

But anyways, one glitch was resolved and I have my guy back!


----------



## starlightsong (May 3, 2020)

I've already posted here before but I'd just like to post a couple more villagers I think need more appreciation:







Savannah! Disclaimer, neither of these are my screenshots, but I've had her in one of my NL towns for years and god she's so cute. She's one of the best normals. Being a zebra makes her so unique and I've never understood why she's not more popular. I never see anybody have her or want her but something about her is just perfect to me and I really wanna have her on my island for a little while at some point.






And Stella! Another way too adorable normal villager that I'd like to have at some point. The stuff you can get from her cookie in pocket camp is what's shown in the 2nd image, and it's too perfect for me and I'd be so happy if it ever came to NH. I'm also _so _glad they even added her back at all in Welcome Amiibo. She's the cutest.


----------



## cheezu (May 3, 2020)

Also wanted to mention my boy, Henry.
He was with me since NL (was a random move-in) - a very underrated frog villager in my opinion.
I love his rosy cheeks too. He'll soon be replacing Zell on my Island.


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 3, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Also wanted to mentioned my boy, Henry.
> He was with me since NL (was a random move-in) - a very underrated frog villager in my opinion.
> I love his rosy cheeks too. He'll soon be replacing Zell on my Island.
> 
> ...


I got him as a random move in NH. I was so mad at him at first because I was saving for a spot for a squirrel but then I got a look at his interior and I gotta say, dang, it was so good my anger got thanos'd lmao.
Still had to move him out because he didn't fit the island theme but I can definitely respect the dude. Would love to visit him someday.


----------



## StarParty8 (May 6, 2020)

S. S for Sparro! Sparro is the best BB ever (Pun intended.) Although, he doesn't live on my island, nor my NL town (He was a starter in my first but now defunct LilyTown)


----------



## Lokidoki (May 6, 2020)

I wish i took some pictures before Shari left but gosh i miss her i want the shari hate to go away, monkeys are so cute >o<


----------



## mollyduck (May 6, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Also wanted to mention my boy, Henry.
> He was with me since NL (was a random move-in) - a very underrated frog villager in my opinion.
> I love his rosy cheeks too. He'll soon be replacing Zell on my Island.



I had Henry in NL too and he was great! I do want to experience new smugs in NH, but will always have fond memories.

btw, I got Peggy as my random peppy in NH and she's definitely a sweetie (or shweetie lol)


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 6, 2020)

Scoot. 
His entire being of his large round body and skinny arms and legs as he talks about building his delts, triceps, etc. Absolutely hilarious and his rosy cheeks are too cute. Come onnnnnnn


----------



## cheezu (May 6, 2020)

mollyduck said:


> I had Henry in NL too and he was great! I do want to experience new smugs in NH, but will always have fond memories.
> 
> btw, I got Peggy as my random peppy in NH and she's definitely a sweetie (or shweetie lol)


I actually invited him via amiibo yesterday and he's moving in tomorrow.
I'm not a huge fan of the Smug personality but I find him too adorable.


----------



## anne17 (May 6, 2020)

Tipper and Naomi! You guys don't appreciate all that cow villagers do for this franchise.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

Googley eyed Aurora. I took this from a Reddit post.


----------



## avieators (May 6, 2020)

AVA,,,,she's my name twin, she reminds me of an old timey cartoon character, i just got her last night from my brother and i love her!! i don't have pics rn but i will soon,,,i made a tier list today and surprisingly i had a lot of relatively unknown villagers as favorites,,,some of them, like ava, i just discovered and immediately fell in love with, most of them are from my acgc days, like elmer. tbh i'm honestly shocked maddie isn't more popular


----------



## naranjita (May 6, 2020)

I come bringing more cute Megan


----------



## lulu9956 (May 6, 2020)

Papi for sure! He is so sweet and cute, and such a great addition to my island!


----------



## cami_tayler (May 6, 2020)

Margie is such a sweetheart. I still love her from the Animal Crossing movie.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

lulu9956 said:


> View attachment 254078
> 
> Papi for sure! He is so sweet and cute, and such a great addition to my island!


I am so tempted to scan Papi in. I miss him. But I love all of my villagers right now.


----------



## R. Planet (May 6, 2020)

I LOVE Tammi. My best in game friend. She is a peppy little monkey with big expressive eyes and mouth. Her facial expressions are easily worth having her around.


----------



## Hats002 (May 15, 2020)

Winnie is so wonderful and I have no idea why more people don't like her. She's soo funny and sweet and the little star on her head is just the cutest. Margie is another one that's super underrated, she was one of my first ever villagers in New Leaf when i was younger and i absolutely adored her.


----------



## -Beth_ (Jul 17, 2020)

BambieTheMayor said:


> Derwin is my favorite underrated villager that I own (I also love Grizzly but I don't have any screenshots of him because I don't have him yet). He's so nerdy and cute and his house is decorated like a park! I always try to get him new park-related decorations for his house, and he loves bugs so I make sure to load him up with those! I spoil him so much and I just wanna give him a ton of hugs.
> 
> I never see anyone talk about him which is sad because he's so cute and nerdy and I wish he got more appreciation (on another note, it also makes me sad that I always see stuff like "I voided Grizzly." like, I see that all of the time. It's crushing!)
> 
> ...


Great, somebody else who loves Derwin! He’s my favourite villager and i also share a birthday with him! He’s an amazing villager and anybody who disagrees is an idiot! Derrrr!


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 17, 2020)

I have a few,
Gayle, Biskit, Puddles & Bree<3!
Never see anyone talking about them, they're so adorable


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 17, 2020)

I could list several underrated villagers here, but one that I have only seen on one other island is... *Norma*! How could you not love this adorable pastel cow? Her design suits the normal personality perfectly, and her home interior is this lovely meadow (which is sad because she lives in a starter home on my island).


----------



## -Beth_ (Jul 17, 2020)

My favourite underrated villager is Derwin, but he’s already been mentioned on here. So I’m gonna post a pic of my 2nd favourite underrated villager, Ike. He’s awesome! His son is Poko the cub. Yes, it’s true. *Ike’s the only villager in the whole series who’s a dad. *Roadie!


----------



## kylie32123 (Jul 17, 2020)

Olivia! I know cat villagers are insanely popular, but according to https://www.animalcrossingportal.com/games/new-horizons/guides/villager-popularity-list.php#/ she's only tier 4! I hardly see _anyone_ talk about her, and it's probably because she's overshadowed by Ankha, the most popular snooty cat. I happen to love Ankha too, but I don't understand why Olivia is so low in the ranks! She's adorable, and not to mention stylish.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jul 17, 2020)

Love my good buddy Rodeo!


----------



## ting1984 (Jul 17, 2020)

Jambette is at the bottom of all the tiered lists I've seen so far -- maybe it's the lipstick on a frog, lol -- but she's really mellow, helpful, and friendly.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 17, 2020)

gangsta


----------



## fairyring (Jul 17, 2020)

bree is my baby girl since new leaf and nobody can ever tell me she’s not precious. her smile is so big and adorable, idk how everyone doesn’t love her ;~; i know her green hair is a lil weird but ingame it shows on the side so you can actually see it’s like a little bob haircut with curly bangs. so cute. pls enjoy these cute pictures of the best mouse in the game that is all



Spoiler


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 17, 2020)

kylie32123 said:


> Olivia! I know cat villagers are insanely popular, but according to https://www.animalcrossingportal.com/games/new-horizons/guides/villager-popularity-list.php#/ she's only tier 4! I hardly see _anyone_ talk about her, and it's probably because she's overshadowed by Ankha, the most popular snooty cat. I happen to love Ankha too, but I don't understand why Olivia is so low in the ranks! She's adorable, and not to mention stylish.View attachment 288258


I agreeee!!!! 
I have her <3


----------



## Serabee (Jul 17, 2020)

Here's my "Ursala Appreciation" Photoshoot 

I am literally BAFFLED she is not the favorite sisterly villager. Instead, she seems to be ranked super low on tiers and I just... do not understand. I mean:

Cute face? CHECK.
Pretty coloring? CHECK.
Fitting personality? CHECK.
Fun to dress up? CHECK.
Cute expressions? CHECK.
Punny name? CHECK.

I really am so confused by how more people don't love her ​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

my absolute favorite villager in Animal Crossing is Sterling. He’s a stinkin knight eagle, for crying out loud! I first had him in NL and fell in love with his design and his amazing ballroom. While he’s changed for the worse in NH he’s going to be a staple in my town no matter what. BTW a full pot of coffee is not my favorite drink I just put a silly answer on for my favorite drink. My real favorite drink is bubble soda


----------



## nerfeddude (Jul 17, 2020)

Purrl! I rarely see people mentioning this girl, which isn't surprising - there's a lot of snooty cats. But she's so precious!


Spoiler


----------



## Hydrangea028 (Jul 17, 2020)

I feel like not much players mentioned about Elvis and Flo...so here is a little appreciation post about both of them.   

Elvis, my cranky (but sweet) old man.



His hobby is education.



I can related to his face whenever I exercise...I hate exercise. 



He rarely sings, but when he sing, I am glad there are other villagers who appreciate his voice other than me. 



This summer is hot...sometimes he will doze off while holding his popsicle, too precious.




Flo, my uchi sweetie, she loves to sing.



She loves flowers too.



She just loves to sing, wherever she is, whenever she can.



Just a summer afternoon while she enjoy her orange popsicle.



Yes, I know other uchi villager will also say this line, but again, I am biased, so it just warm my heart when she say this to me.


----------



## chriss (Jul 18, 2020)

Hamphrey, my favorite villager.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 18, 2020)

These bois + Diva & Sylvana!!!


----------



## StillPxnkie (Dec 22, 2020)

Roald and Canberra talking about what snacks they should getting!


Canberra sitting by the lake <3


Me, Sylvana and Francine be chillin'


Hello, I'm Eunice, and I'll be your yoga instructor for today, Pinkie.


----------



## Feunard (Dec 22, 2020)

I don't actually know if she's underrated or not because I've never looked at any villagers tier list, but I think _Cally _deserves more attention.


Spoiler



[

/SPOILER]


----------



## avieators (Dec 22, 2020)

i have no idea when i posted in this thread but i got one of my not quite dreamies, more of an old pal i may or may not keep forever: 


amelia's so underrated! her house is so simple yet so aesthetic...the eagle flute...KK CONDOR plays in her house...i was obsessed as a kid and i'm becoming reobsessed now i love herrrrr


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 22, 2020)

Willow  she is such a fancy little sheep with great fashion sense! I also think she is really sweet but she is real with you at the same time.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Dec 22, 2020)

Biskit!! I think he's relatively "mid-tier", but often overlooked ): He's wonderful! My best friend since NL. It's a shame they made the lazy personality in this game a little bit nasty lmao but I'll still love him forever.


----------



## Coolio15 (Dec 22, 2020)

There's a couple from my island I could choose from, but I'm gonna post about my girl, PIPER!<3

She takes what may be considered a very simple and basic bird design and runs with it, to the point where she has more class, beauty, and taste than most of the other peppy villagers combined. The girl is going places, and I absolutely love her!


----------



## Tri-Cell (Dec 22, 2020)

A lot of the villagers on my island aren't really very popular but I love them. Rasher, Diva, and Tipper aren't really talked about much but they have so much personality. Only annoying thing is Rasher keeps asking to move but I can't see myself ever letting him go.


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 22, 2020)

the best villager ever imo vv



i love katt so much it's unreal, i mean like how can u not love her ♡♡♡♡

also axel, alfonso, keaton, rasher, crackle(spork?), rooney, pierce, antonio, shep, hamlet, peanut, olivia, colton, ruby, chester, pietro, tabby and jacques 

i love so many villagers though, i'm always swapping the ones on my island because i can never choose just 10 lol


----------



## Bulbadragon (Dec 22, 2020)

Pudge! He was one of my first and favorite villagers in my first AC game, Wild World. Ever since he's been my very favorite! He was the first amiibo card I bought when the game was announced. He won't ever leave my island and might be my only permanent resident. He's always running around and playing and is just so cute 


(Also too lazy to pull a screenshot from my switch sorry)


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 22, 2020)

took this a while ago but i love barold and rodney, mainly because they seem to be so hated that i took a huge liking to them. i will always love them


----------



## Etown20 (Dec 22, 2020)

Mallary moved out today and I will miss her. She became one of my favorite villagers. I have her amigo and hope to invite her back at some point.


----------



## Rosch (Dec 23, 2020)

These two are amazing.


----------



## Meysuhr (Dec 24, 2020)

I don't have photos right now, but Cube is under appreciated. He has the best, most random stories. I love him. I also have Rocco and Lobo on my Island and I believe they are "bottom tier". I've had them from previous games (Rocco from Gamecube and Lobo from NL) and I think they're great. 

Pate and Joey are also some of my faves. I've also had them in previous games.


----------



## An0nn (Dec 24, 2020)

Here are some of my favorites: Gruff, Bree, Savannah, Hazel, and Stella


Spoiler: Quite a few pics


----------



## uranusbby (Dec 25, 2020)

Joey my favorite


----------



## ryuk (Dec 25, 2020)

Raddle is my favorite villager of all time



he’s gotten a slight rise in appreciation bc of corona / masks, but generally i don’t see him getting much love anywhere!
he’s my son, he gave me his picture literally like a week after he arrived on Kurôzu-cho. I found him on a mystery island one fateful day, and now we’re besties 4L


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 25, 2020)

My adorable Christmas carollers, Egbert and Murphy! I love them so much 

I found Murphy on a mystery island and that was the first time I’d heard of him! He’s so cute and small but also grumpy, reminds me of a grandpa  

Egbert is the light of my island I love him so much  when I found him on a mystery island I knew it was fate!!


----------



## Sara? (Dec 25, 2020)

Coolio15 said:


> There's a couple from my island I could choose from, but I'm gonna post about my girl, PIPER!<3
> 
> She takes what may be considered a very simple and basic bird design and runs with it, to the point where she has more class, beauty, and taste than most of the other peppy villagers combined. The girl is going places, and I absolutely love her!
> 
> ...


OMG i did not even know about her existence but i think i would loe to invite her over to  my town !! ty for posting this


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 25, 2020)

The duckies.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 25, 2020)

I seem to remember them being much more popular in New Leaf; I haven’t seen much at all about Francine and Chrissy in New Horizons.
Francine’s eyes look so cute when she does reactions and I like her design overall!


----------



## Sander (Dec 25, 2020)

avieators said:


> i have no idea when i posted in this thread but i got one of my not quite dreamies, more of an old pal i may or may not keep forever: View attachment 345989
> amelia's so underrated! her house is so simple yet so aesthetic...the eagle flute...KK CONDOR plays in her house...i was obsessed as a kid and i'm becoming reobsessed now i love herrrrr



Came here to post the same! Amelia easily became one of my all-time favorites! I've had her on my island since May and I initially picked her as a snooty because she has a very similar house to Dom and I wanted to make a white log cabin themed area... Dom is gone, so is the said white log cabin village, but Amelia stayed and I'll never let her go! The K.K. Condor part is the icing on the cake.


----------



## mnk907 (Dec 25, 2020)

My first lazy and first cranky on my island are two I came to really like, but I never really see anyone talk about them. Nate and Vladimir.












With a bonus Butch photo, who is also one of my favorites. He's not unpopular, but he definitely gets overlooked for other doggos like Goldie, Cookie, and Lucky.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Dec 25, 2020)

I have sooo many I love! Let me highlight just a few:

Flip - I never could have predicted it, and i don’t know why but I love this little dude so much!


(Clay is another wonderful underrated villager - I love the hamsters).





Wendy is also just the best! And her house looks so cozy!







and basically, this whole crew (though I think Genji, Flurryand Agnes are pretty popular)





there are just so many great villagers in this game! It’s so hard being limited to 10!


----------



## MarshalisbabyUwU (Oct 1, 2021)

Here is my favorite underrated villager. Bunnie is so cute I love her so much! I have her in both New Horizons and Pocket Camp. I even have a plushy of her. I also have a shirt with her on it. Despite there being merchandise out of her, I feel that she doesn’t get enough attention. I definitely think she is underrated and needs more love!


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 1, 2021)

I really have three, but Bruce is my #1 always. I love his crankiness, his blue fur, and how he always sends me letters (though Kabuki sends more). My other two favorite underrated villagers are Biskit and Frobert :3 I don’t have any pictures with them right now so here’s some Google ones lol


----------



## horan (Oct 1, 2021)

Nate has been a favorite of mine since the OG


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 1, 2021)

This is an old picture that I took in HHD; I haven’t had him on my island yet.





I think Frobert is underrated. I love how in HHD his theme was Gracie and he wanted a Gracie shrine (which I did quite literally). Because of the time I spent decorating his house in HHD, I have grown from not knowing he existed to liking him a lot and wanting him on my island even if just temporary. I like his color scheme and I think he is one of the cutest frogs if not The cutest frog, along with Drift, Puddles, Henry, etc. ( so many cute frogs , right @LittleMissPanda , champion of the froggy hat and outfit? ).


----------



## Torts McGorts (Oct 1, 2021)

Pate was one of my starters in New Leaf and she’s been one of my lowkey faves every since. She’s usually overshadowed by Molly or Ketchup, but I think she’s the sweetest. I love her blue feathers. She’s a nice one to have around during the winter months.


----------



## Jessi (Oct 2, 2021)

Greta! I think she's very underrated, especially because I think she's one of the best looking mouses in the game, and her home is very cute


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 2, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> This is an old picture that I took in HHD; I haven’t had him on my island yet.
> 
> View attachment 402259
> 
> I think Frobert is underrated. I love how in HHD his theme was Gracie and he wanted a Gracie shrine (which I did quite literally). Because of the time I spent decorating his house in HHD, I have grown from not knowing he existed to liking him a lot and wanting him on my island even if just temporary. I like his color scheme and I think he is one of the cutest frogs if not The cutest frog, along with Drift, Puddles, Henry, etc. ( so many cute frogs , right @LittleMissPanda , champion of the froggy hat and outfit? ).


No truer words have ever been spoken  frog villagers: smol, slimy and such round heads!~ they make me smile and want to squish 'em every time I spot my most favorites! Here's a poem dedicated to my love of all things froggy.

Jeremiah so soft and blue
Henry, he little and green!
Puddles likes to say "splish"
and Lily's the sweetest thing you've ever seen!
Drift likes to lift
and Tad is pretty rad!
Huck's house has tasty flies
but Frobert can't believe his eyes!
when Wart Jr. brings his friends some caterpillar pies!

 And here's another treat! These froggies sure can sing! 





This track from one of my favorite N64 games might as well be the froggy national anthem ​Oh and speaking of underrated villagers...





It's Murphy! He looks a bit like Teddy, only meaner and greener...and so little!​


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 2, 2021)

I love Mac. You can’t go wrong with a bulldog.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 3, 2021)

ribbot and croque best froggos


----------



## Honie (Oct 3, 2021)

my baby hazel......


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 3, 2021)

Although he isn’t my favorite villager, Curly was one of my first, and he has always been a loyal, standup dude.  I just recently sent him away ”on a vacation,” as I just ordered his amiibo so that I could get rid of his starter house and house him properly in his real crib.  I will be happy when he returns.

Curly deserves more respect than he gets— I hate how low he is rated on various popularity rankings.  He is a cute pink pig, like Babe and Wilbur!


----------



## S.J. (Oct 3, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> No truer words have ever been spoken  frog villagers: smol, slimy and such round heads!~ they make me smile and want to squish 'em every time I spot my most favorites! Here's a poem dedicated to my love



That poem is so cute! On Saturday I found a frog in my yard. I thought about that little frog all day, and it made me so happy. 



Not sure if she's underrated, or just my favourite villager, but this is another chance for me to bring up my love for Agnes!  

Below is the time when Agnes gave me side eye, because I celebrated that she _finally_ displayed a bed I gifted her (she had a sleeping bag), after about a year. 





I don't know if Patty is underrated, but the person that had her before me hated her, and idk how.  She is such a superatar! ☺


----------



## cinch (Oct 3, 2021)

.


----------

